# Downregging - when is period due?



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi - looking for some advice please.  Had Prostap injection on day 21 and due to go back for baseline scan on Wednesday.  However I didn't ovulate until day 21 either so when will I have a period?  Will the Prostap cause my period to come earlier than usual or will it just be 2 weeks after ovulation?  Worried that they won't be able to start stimming until I have a period.  My periods can sometimes be 5 weeks apart- and have gone back to this after unsuccessful first ivf cycle.  Hope you can help!

Chelx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

If your period hasn't happened over Christmas then unfortunately it could well be a week or so before it comes as the hormones would not have been correct on day 21 for bleed to occur 7 to 10 days as expected after down reg injection.

Ruth


----------



## Chel (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks for your reply.  AF arrived this morning but stimms put back by a week like you said.  Never mind we will get there eventually!  
Chel x


----------

